# My Argentine sword is doing something weird...



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had an Argentine sword in my 55 gallon tank for about 7 months. It has grown since I got it, and it's a pretty good size. And then about a week ago it starting putting out this really long stem with a small leaf at the end. You know how sword plants are- they don't really have stems. But this thing started growing this really tall stem with a small leaf at the end of it. It is almost to the top of the water so I would say it's about 18 inches tall. At first I thought it might flower, but there are no buds or anything... What is it doing? I think it's awesome but I'm curious.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it is putting out a runner with a new plant at the end.you can either let it grow enough to let it sink on its own or you can weigh it down with a stone. let it take root before you seperate it.


----------

